# Beowulf (the movie)



## Adasunshine (Nov 11, 2007)

_In the age of heroes comes the mightiest warrior of them all, Beowulf. After destroying the overpowering demon Grendel, he incurs the undying wrath of the beast's ruthlessly seductive mother, who will use any means possible to ensure revenge. The ensuing epic battle resonates throughout the ages, immortalising the name of Beowulf.

Academy Award®-winning director Robert Zemeckis tells the oldest epic tale in the English Language with the most modern technology, advancing the cinematic form through the magic of digitally enhanced live-action._

_Unlike anything you will see this year, "Beowulf" represents a decade long quest for _New York Times _best-selling author Neil Gaiman ("Mirrormask", the graphic novel _Sandman_), and Academy Award®-winning screenwriter Roger Avary ("Pulp Fiction") to see the myth adapted to the big screen._

I thought that would start this review off rather nicely, of course it's from the press release and not my own nimble fingers!

I was very fortunate to attend a press screening of Beowulf at the London IMAX cinema on Friday evening. I love the IMAX and should you get the opportunity to see a film there then do so!

The film boasts an all star cast, including Ray Winstone as the eponymous hero, Anthony Hopkins (King Hrothgar), John Malkovich (Unferth) and of course, in the role they've all been talking about, Angelina Jolie as Grendel's mother.

Now when I first saw the trailer for this film, I must admit to thinking that Ray Winstone had either lost a lot of weight and grown a heck of a lot taller or the filmmakers had CGI'd him up a treat! On attending the screening, I found out that the entire film is shot using a method known as "performance capture", a method that Zemeckis also used for his film The Polar Express starring Tom Hanks.

Although this method produced absolutely _stunning _effects, it did sometimes feel like I was watching a video game, albeit a very good video game. However, what really made it stand out (ha ha) was watching Beowulf in its intended 3D format. Beowulf is the largest 3D release of any film to date, including IMAX 3D, Real D and Dolby 3D Digital Cinema on more than 700 screens nationwide and I would recommend, if you can, to see the 3D version.

Now to the film itself…

Those of you who are expecting a direct adaptation of the ancient poem will be disappointed. The film deviates from the original written source, Gaiman and Avary's excuse for this is as follows:

"… the poem was written somewhere between the 7th century and the 12th century. But the story had been told for centuries before that. The only people in the 7th century who knew how to write were monks. So, we can assume they did a lot of editing."

Their telling is far removed from the 'Christianised' version of the poem and Gaiman and Avary have retold the story, perhaps somewhat closer to its true beginnings.

You may see some similarity between Beowulf and The Lord of the Rings, which is no small coincidence. Tolkein was a scholar of the epic poem and in fact not only revived the poem's reputation he used it as a source for his own works. The _Two Towers _chapter "The King of the Golden Hall" is borrowed from the beginning of Beowulf and the fire-breathing dragon that rises in anger after a thief steals his treasure, is mimicked in the climax of _The Hobbit_.

The 'star' of this film for me is Grendel, executed brilliantly by Crispin Glover, who really captured the essence of pain and sorrow that seemed to engulf his character. Glover made me feel empathy for 'the monster', his screams really cut to the heart, but you were always aware of that menacing desire to harm and kill humans. This was on top of the stunning CGI that portrayed a truly revolting looking creature.

The other 'star' for me was the Dragon (being a complete dracophile this will come as no surprise to those who know me!). The dragon was simply brilliant - drawn well, imagined well and interpreted well for the big screen. Seen in 3D it really came to life - I was flinching at certain scenes with the realism! It wasn't your everyday fantastical dragon, it had real menace to it and most importantly, you believed every second during which it appeared on the screen and you felt Beowulf's fear and determination in slaying the beast.

The whole cast produced excellent performances and if you can stick Ray Winstone's Cockney/Welsh/Danish accent then you will find his Beowulf every inch the hero portrayed in the ancient poem. 

Hopkins as Hrothgar is wonderful - he effortlessly plays the loutish, drunkard, warrior King with a secret and Malkovich as Unferth is the perfect antithesis to Winstone's Beowulf.

The most _interesting _character for me was Wiglaf, played by Brendan Gleeson. I can't really expand on why without giving away rather a lot of the story but he brilliantly conveys the internal struggle of a man torn between the man and the myth that is Beowulf.

The females of the cast certainly did not let the film down, Wright Penn as Wealthow was subtly brilliant and Grendel's mother played by Angelina Jolie, was every bit the dangerous temptress and demon you could wish for.

To sum up, Beowulf is an incredibly enjoyable romp of a film. It doesn't require any brain power unless you are a scholar of the poem and are watching purely to see how the film compares. I heartily recommend you go and see it!

Beowulf is released in the UK on Thursday 15th November 2007.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 11, 2007)

A very intriguing and well-written review, Ada.

I've had reservations about going to see this movie, but I think you've convinced me that I should.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing it!  I must remember not to re-read the story again before I see the movie, that always seems to spoil it for me.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes Ada, as I've said already a well presented review that invokes one to go see this film.


----------



## Wiglaf (Nov 12, 2007)

Wiglaf was the best?  Kind of goes without saying, does it not?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 12, 2007)

I had reservations about this film - but if Neil Gaiman wrote the screenplay, then I'm assured of something better than I was expecting.


----------



## High Eight (Nov 12, 2007)

"Monsters are getting more uppity, too. I heard where this guy, he killed this monster in this lake, no problem, stick its arm up over the door. And you know what? Its mum come and complained. Its actual mum come right down to the hall next day and _complained_. Actually _complained_. That's the respect you get" - Terry Pratchett


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 13, 2007)

I intend to watch it based purely on Neil Gaiman's involvement


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 13, 2007)

Have been waiting and waiting to see this .. at least this time I know it will be showing here this month. The posters are all up. I'm going for Neil Gaiman too.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 13, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> Have been waiting and waiting to see this .. at least this time I know it will be showing here this month. The posters are all up. I'm going for Neil Gaiman too.


Yes, better luck it seems than what you experienced with Stardust...


----------



## Kissmequick (Nov 14, 2007)

I am sooo looking forward to this, I've got the babysitter booked and everything. 

I just hope they haven't mangled the original language too much. It can't be as bad as those Sheakespear comics they had recently for schoolkids. 

'But soft, what light through younder window breaks? Tis the East and Juliette is the sun!'

rendered into something along the lines of

'That Juliette, she's well fit'

/facepalm

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Pyan (Nov 14, 2007)

High Eight said:


> "Monsters are getting more uppity, too. I heard where this guy, he killed this monster in this lake, no problem, stick its arm up over the door. And you know what? Its mum come and complained. Its actual mum come right down to the hall next day and _complained_. Actually _complained_. That's the respect you get" - Terry Pratchett


LOL, High Eight! one of my favourite bits of PTerryness!


----------



## Robertbert (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn fine review Ada!!...

If I hadn't seen it this afternoon I think I'd go just cause of that!!...

12A?...Don't think so...Eeeewww....

And what was wrong with Stardust anyways?...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Great review. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## PTeppic (Nov 17, 2007)

Great review, saw it this afternoon in the fullness of 3D (hadn't expected that) and it was perfectly up to the quality of the review. At a couple of points it felt, as I think often happens, like peripheral movement was purely for the 3d effect but in general the movie got on with taking place and just happened to have the benefit of a pseudo-third dimension. That being said, on more than one occasion I audibly gasped as Beowulf got himself into a near-miss scenario, mostly involving the dragon. Grendal's mother wasn't as de-sexed as I'd heard they'd made her, though sufficiently so that the UK gave it a 12A rating. As for the slaughter of the locals, which I've seen mentioned on other sites, there is quite a bit of mayhem, particularly in the first half of the film; it does get pretty  messy for the losers. But, the worst stuff is off screen.

I'm easily amused, so if (like me) you enjoyed the effort that went into hiding Bart's anatomy during his dared skateboard ride through town in the Simpson's movie, you'll appreciate the similar efforts as Beowulf fights Grendel au naturelle, or, as Blackadder might say, tackle out.

Back to the movie, the accents were a bit all over the place, though I like the Olde Englishe used by Grendel and his mother, and then the bards. Nice touch. I never caught "Polar Express" so was highly suspicious of "computer animated mo-cap" but have to say the quality of the animation was awesome. Grizzled seemed to work better than smooth, though, so I though Hopkins and Winstone came out much better than Wright-Penn, though in some scenes they might have been using the real photos rather than the animations. Just about, anyway. If they can get the horses modeled properly they'll really be onto a winner: even the water and fire were spot on, which are always tricky.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 17, 2007)

Robertbert said:


> And what was wrong with Stardust anyways?...



Aside from the fact that it was only in theaters a few weeks and didn't get the kind of global distribution it deserved?

I don't know whether Gollum is saying that Nesa saw it and was disappointed, or that she was disappointed because it still hasn't turned up in theaters where she lives, but I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Wiglaf (Nov 17, 2007)

I may go just for the IMAX 3-D.  The IMAX is lame at least compared to the Fleet, the country's first half-dome IMAX, but the 3-D is nice.  The motion capture, video game stuff seems like it might irritate me to no end however.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 19, 2007)

I enjoyed the animation, they really managed to get human mannerisms and some little details I was watching for. If I wasn't admiring the graphics I probably would have forgotten it wasn't real people 
And they did a great job of making grendel's mother halfway between sexy and scary.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 19, 2007)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I don't know whether Gollum is saying that Nesa saw it and was disappointed, or that she was disappointed because it still hasn't turned up in theaters where she lives, but I'm guessing the latter.


Yes that is what I meant.....


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes Teresa ... definitely the latter. Stardust did make it here and it barely lasted two weeks. Am very glad that we decided to go see it the weekend it opened. We'd have missed it otherwise. It's very hard for such movies here. Mirrormask did not make it at all for example.

30 Days of Night on the other hand, which is a terrible movie is pulling in crowds of people every single day. It makes no sense at all.

Am going to see Beowulf this Sunday. Am very much looking forward to it. Have the tickets and have taken the day off. I know it will be censored and I'll have to buy the DVD but it will be good to see what I can on the big screen nevertheless.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 19, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> Am going to see Beowulf this Sunday. Am very much looking forward to it. Have the tickets and have taken the day off. I know it will be censored and I'll have to buy the DVD but it will be good to see what I can on the big screen nevertheless.


Whilst I enjoyed visiting your neck of the woods I must say I'm glad of where I reside. Talk about restriction of people's freedoms. EEK...

Good night now, hope you enjoy Beowulf...


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 19, 2007)

Beowulf was quite gory, so if they censor all the violence you won't have a movie left  Then again, it's rated a 12A in England (some parents ignore the "A" bit and take their kids to see it before previewing it, a girl started crying and had to be taken home), so since it isn't done with real people it might escape censoring!


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 19, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> Beowulf was quite gory, so if they censor all the violence you won't have a movie left  Then again, it's rated a 12A in England (some parents ignore the "A" bit and take their kids to see it before previewing it, a girl started crying and had to be taken home), so since it isn't done with real people it might escape censoring!


No doubt the parents will write a strong letter of complaint to someone


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 20, 2007)

They won't bother too much about the violence. It's rated 13 here. They do however object rather violently to people kissing, nursing babies ... that sort of thing.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Nov 20, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> They won't bother too much about the violence. It's rated 13 here. They do however object rather violently to people kissing, nursing babies ... that sort of thing.


 
OMG I can see most of a boob! will someone not think of the children!


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 21, 2007)

Tell me about it. I never thought it made much sense at all the criteria for censorship. 

Beowulf Sunday at the Imax ... yay. They definitely did some major CGI work on Ray Winston.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well it was the custom to be outrageously drunk and naked while dancing on the tables and chasing the women in those days. I wonder what the censors made of that?


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay I've just come from seeing the movie. Cinema was packed and it was about half filled with children. The movie got a 'U' rating here. I don't know how but it did. So all the children got to see people being eaten and torn apart and everything. I think Joel was right. It skipped being censored because it was not real people. Several children started crying and had to be taken out.

They did an amazing job with the animation. I think I spent more time watching all the details than actually paying attention to the movie. Grendel's mother was quite something else. Terrifyingly attractive and they managed to make you feel very ambivalent about Grendel himself. In the end I was seriously cheering for the dragon. He was beautiful. I knew how it would end but still it was hard not to cheer for him.

As for the people, Beowulf and Hrothgar came out pretty well but the Queen looked quite plastic. The 3D worked very well with the flying objects and sea serpents and things getting killed by being stabbed through the eye from the inside.


----------



## Kissmequick (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I went to see it and it was ok. Animations were pretty good. But the whole 'I am Beowulf!' - er rip off from the 300 anyone? And they could have kept more to the actual story instead of changing so much, I had to spend an hour explaining to my hubby that that wasn't quite how it was written.


There were only four people in the cinema too. A bit of a poor crowd.


----------



## Delvo (Nov 26, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> The movie got a 'U' rating here. I don't know how but it did. So all the children got to see people being eaten and torn apart and everything.


It wasn't a matter of animation/reality. It was a matter of shown/hidden. When Grendel pulled someone in half, they cut to shadows on a wall instead of showing it actually happening directly. When Beowulf cut into his own arm, they showed the blade approaching the target but then cut away from there at the last moment. They were rather creative about finding ways to communicate to the audience that things had happened which weren't actually shown.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Kids aren't _stupid_ you know. They know what's happening whether it's a shadow or not! Sadly the censors (or the parents) might not realize this until too late.


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 26, 2007)

The kids definitely knew what was happening, especially when Grendel very slowly chewed the man's head. You are right though ... the children got taken out after they started crying and fussing.


----------



## Kissmequick (Nov 26, 2007)

There wasn't really any violence I'd be worried about my kids watching, it was mostly off screen and implied. The sexual connotations on the other hand - they're gonna have to wait a year or two before they see it.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 26, 2007)

Seeing it at home in a safe comfortable environment with a family nearby and a volume control, kids would probably be fine. 
In a cinema with loud bassy surround sound + huge screen and unfamiliar settings, they have every reason to be scared.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 26, 2007)

Now that I also have the original and final scripts of the film it will be interesting to eventually see this movie.


----------

